# 15 kv jcn splice labor



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anybody have a labor unit for that type of splice? the project calls for a 3M splice kit, #2 aluminum conductor, xlp insulation. The splice is preformed so no cold or heat shrink.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pjg said:


> Does anybody have a labor unit for that type of splice? the project calls for a 3M splice kit, #2 aluminum conductor, xlp insulation. The splice is preformed so no cold or heat shrink.


Bump


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

$1/volt :brows:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

pjg said:


> Does anybody have a labor unit for that type of splice? the project calls for a 3M splice kit, #2 aluminum conductor, xlp insulation. The splice is preformed so no cold or heat shrink.


That will vary depending on the experience level of the splicer.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Never thought of just a splice cost but I have done 5 high voltage jobs this year. I usually just figure a full day two men for terminations. When I do new primary services or pull outs and pull in's.....I usually do three splices in a pull box and three elbows at the transformer in about 4-5hrs with new cable..... I will bill an entire day for this. The time it takes depends on location of splice and condition of cable you are splicing. U can spend 4 hrs cleaning out an old splices box full of water and sludge.

Any how Kits are 120ish each and with chemicals and miscl materials i would say another 20 in mats per splice with m/u and taxes I would say $210-250 in mats per splice. I would do 2 man hour per splice (splicersand a helper).fill in your rate

I say 450-550 per splice is a good price


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

pjg said:


> Does anybody have a labor unit for that type of splice? the project calls for a 3M splice kit, #2 aluminum conductor, xlp insulation. The splice is preformed so no cold or heat shrink.



Where is the splice?
Underground....ground level...40' in the air?


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

2 guys all day was what it took. Between spiking the cable, grounding and locking out everything that was over half the time. About an hour a splice-15kv with XLP insulation was the cable being spliced


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Where is the splice?
> Underground....ground level...40' in the air?


 
underground


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Doesn't anyone use the Means book anymore?


----------

